
Vettery - gwintrob
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/vettery
======
dsklikes
Hmm... as a current tech recruiter in NYC and a javascript engineer, Vettery
doesn't seem to be doing anything innovative in the space.

This interview looks and feels like fluff sponsored content.

